# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Ladies - how do you cover your head for the time needed to heal?

## bella8933

Hi,

I want to have a hair transplant for my edges.

I can understand wearing a bandage for a couple of weeks (I can take off work) but ... I read it takes a year or so for the hairs to really get settled so my big question is ...
how are you wearing your hair to work or out in public all that time?

I think a guy can wear a cap of some kind but as a woman .. what can we wear?

But as a woman .,, umm I can go to work with a scarf on my head for a year.  :Smile: 

What are your experiences?

Thanks Bella!

----------


## CharlesRobinson

Then why not you try the extension you wear it in the office also without any problem it is easy to remove and wear. It does not create any problem to you in the office. You wear it in the office all day.

----------


## petersongame217

Hello, I read this and I think you can also use a wig for that. If the hair transplanted was short, you can use a wig for that. Roofing Contractors Columbus GA

----------


## Phillip

I am using a wig

----------


## codiharp

Hello, I would like to thank you for sharing this article. It will be interesting for the people who are facing this problem. I read another article at https://order-essays.com/memo-writer-online where some other solutions and tips are described

----------


## Karenmil

This is a great article at a great time in my life. I've got a decision to make. One of my colleagues at  The Victoria Review went through mild trauma with a hair transplant.

----------


## Harrell11

a loose, easily adjustable hood or a hat.

----------


## pinkinpurple

Womens Blog  Pinkinpurple.com
Website for women  an online magazine  interesting, useful articles on all occasions. Psychology of relationships, self-development, health and beauty, recipes and useful tips. House, cottage, garden and vegetable garden, home cooking. Diets, proper nutrition. Traditional medicine, divination, astrology, folk omens, prayers and incantations. And much more you will find on our site.

----------


## ninagorman

When I was searching for who can write my memo for me I found this website https://freshessay.net/can-somebody-write-my-memo-for-me/ There are quite appropriate prices and quality support.

----------

